# Hitachi Inejectors and Injector Components



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 1991 Nissan D21 pu 4 cyl gas. 
My injectors are old and going bad so I decided to replace them with new Hitachi injectors, which seems to be a hopefully a good brand.
After shopping around I found that there are Hitachi injectors with two different manufacture numbers for my truck. Does anyone know why there are two different ones and if there is any difference between them? Will both work the same for my truck? 

JS211 - Rock Auto sells these and customer rep says Hitachi specs lists it for my pickup.

FIJ0005 - I found other web sites that sell these and say they fit my truck.


Another question - Do the injector electrical connectors normally get replaced as a preventative against an oxidized bad connection or to replace one only if broken? 

Injector Relay - Is there one for each injector? Location in truck? Should these be replaced in this truck due to age, in effort to maintain reliability?


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Have you been using a good fuel injection cleaner, like Chevron Techron? I would try at least one bottle in a full tank and see what happens.

Tom


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks like 3 questions, unless I missed one.

Numbering multiple questions helps for replying. Otherwise, I have to chop your message up like this:



TXhwyXE said:


> Does anyone know why there are two different ones and if there is any difference between them? Will both work the same for my truck?
> 
> JS211 - Rock Auto sells these and customer rep says Hitachi specs lists it for my pickup.
> 
> FIJ0005 - I found other web sites that sell these and say they fit my truck.


I think Hitachi is the company that made the injectors for Nissan. Also, Rock Auto will accept returns. That other part that "fits" could be made in China. You didn't say much more than the part number, so I don't know who makes it or if the seller accepts returns.

From what I've found, though, Made in China can be a lot different from Made in Japan.



TXhwyXE said:


> Another question - Do the injector electrical connectors normally get replaced as a preventative against an oxidized bad connection or to replace one only if broken?


Generally, yes. Why? Because most people don't know how to clean the oxidation off or don't realize that is a way to solve a lot of problems. If you are paying a shop $100/hr to work on your vehicle, they could spend a couple of hours cleaning contacts, then find out the injectors still have bad internal coils, or just put new injectors on it (usually cheaper for the owner).



TXhwyXE said:


> Injector Relay - Is there one for each injector? Location in truck? Should these be replaced in this truck due to age, in effort to maintain reliability?


There will only be 1 injector relay. Replace it when it goes out. New ones seem to go out as often as old ones, for some reason.

Also, that single relay gets its power from a fusible link. If you are having issues with the injectors, check that your fusible link isn't damaged. Sometimes they do not burn all the way into. New fusible links run about $7 at your local Nissan dealership.

If you do NOT have a fusible link (people like to replace those with solid wires), then if your voltage regulator sends a spike from the alternator, everything connected to power from the battery could get fried.


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for responding. 
#1. I thought I had made myself clear in the title. Let me rephrase it... Both of those numbers I had posted are from sellers that say they are Hitachi injectors..... by Hitachi. Do you say that the number FIJ0005 could be inferior counterfeits out of China? Here is one web site they are sold at....
https://foreignautopartscatalog.nexpartb2c.com/catalog-1/manufacturer/hitachi/nissan/1990/d21

#2. I am doing the job myself. So do you think it be adequate if I was to polish and clean the connections rather than solder in new injector connectors/pigtails? None are broken and hook up well.

#3 Injector Relay. Ok you say there is only one. Do you know location. There are 3 or 4 relays on the right inside fender that appear identical to this relay. When I find the relay I will look for the fusible link. Also is that link suppose to be near the relay? 

Please respond. Also anyone else out there have any knowledge about why there are two Hitachi injector numbers for this truck please help. Thank You.


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

UPDATE - I just googled a 2013 Hitachi automotive catalog. For Nissan D21 4cyl, 1990-1994, it lists only Injector #FIJ0005. I do not see it listing the #JS211 anywhere for Nissan.

I then found in Rock Auto web site, for a Nissan D21 4 cyl 1993 pickup it lists both the JS211 and FIJ0005. In the little pop up buyer's guide info it says the FIJ0005 is for (1993-1994). This is a discrepancy to what the Hitachi catalog says. 

The FIJ0005 is $19 less expensive and obviously be the one I want for my truck if it is identical to the other one. 

Again my truck is a 1991 D21 4 cyl. and Rock Auto lists only the JS211 for it. 

Looks like I will be calling Rock Auto again tomorrow to explain this and hopefully get a rep that is more knowledgeable this time.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

#1. Hitachi are not made in China. It's a good brand. Rock Auto sells good parts and knows what they are doing, too.

#2 Certainly do your best to clean the injector connections. If it doesn't work, move on to checking the fusible links and relays.

Fusible links should be connected to the POSITIVE (+) Battery terminal:










As shown in the diagram below, if a fusible link is burnt, or just partially burnt, you will not always get power to your relays:










#3 That side rail with the relays should have a cover showing what each one is. They can all be tested the same way.










Check all of the relays the same way.










You can download a free Nissan Service Manual from the link shown above, too.

This site will not let you post the link, though. Try it, and you will see it gets changed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would think either part # will work. Physically, they didn't change anything to the body that I know of one the KA24E injectors with the exception of the nozzle spray pattern. For whatever reason, Nissan used several different spray patterns for their injectors in the '80s and '90s identified by the color of the paint dot on the injector in most cases where there were several options. If one was replacing one injector, one would want to identify the proper paint dot to select the correct injector for that particular model. If one was replacing a set of injectors, it really didn't matter so much as you would be purchasing all with the same spray pattern. There really wouldn't be any noticeable difference in driveability. Why did Nissan do this? Who knows? Too much overthought in engineering if you ask me!
For the '90-'94 KA24E equipped Hardbodies, there were two different fuel injectors used:

Nissan P/N: 16600-88G10 was used for all '90-'94 models EXCEPT '93-'94 California emission certified.
Nissan P/N: 16600-72P10 was used for '93-'94 models WITH California emissions certification. 

Based on the descriptions of the Hitachi injectors, I'm taking an "educated guess" in that the Hitachi #JS211 is the replacement for the Nissan #16600-88G10 and the Hitachi #FIJ0005 is the replacement for the Nissan #16600-72P10.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I remember a injector for a Calif emissioned vehicle that was totaly different from the fed emissioned one... and they will not interchange


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> I remember a injector for a Calif emissioned vehicle that was totaly different from the fed emissioned one... and they will not interchange


Was the vehicle a Hardbody with a KA24E?


Since the vehicle is pre-'93, I would go with the Rockauto.com Hitachi injectors #JS211.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it was a HB with the KA, I am pretty sure it was the "72P10" injector..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> it was a HB with the KA, I am pretty sure it was the "72P10" injector..


Interesting and good info to know!


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

JP2code, thanks for the illustrations and I bookmarked the link you posted.

The two injector numbers are the same according to a Hitachi engineer Kelly Ochoa, in LA that I had contacted. The later being the aftermarket at some point and year they came out with. He gave the OEM number of the FIJ0005 so I called the local Nissan parts, gave VIN of my truck and the OEM injector numbers are a match. OEM 16600-86G10 

So I am going to order a set of those, a fuel pressure regulator and polish the electrical connectors for the injectors. 

My Nissan pickup is currently driven on the farm. It runs but not on all cyl. Some time ago I tested the injectors with an ohm meter. Some were out of the 10-14 ohms specified range. The pickup was left sitting for some time and not run. Seems like somehow that contributed to the coils inside the injectors to go bad along with oxidized connectors.

I will see if can also somehow test those fuse links too.


----------

